# Trading Mike Miller big mistake!



## Lurch (Nov 3, 2003)

Trading Mike Miller was a huge mistake. Miller is a winner, compare the Magic before they traded Mike Miller to afterwards. Compare the Memphis Grizzlies before they had Miller to after getting Miller.

The Magic made the playoffs all 3 years Miller was here!!!!! That is 2000-01, 2001-02, 2002-03!When Miller left we had the worest record in the Nba.

Before and after the trade!

Memphis 2002 28-46
Memphis 2003 50-32

Orlando 2002 42-40
Orlando 2003 21-61


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lurch</b>!
> Trading Mike Miller was a huge mistake. Miller is a winner, compare the Magic before they traded Mike Miller to afterwards. Compare the Memphis Grizzlies before they had Miller to after getting Miller.
> 
> The Magic made the playoffs all 3 years Miller was here!!!!! That is 2000-01, 2001-02, 2002-03!When Miller left we had the worest record in the Nba.
> ...


I like Mike Miller, but I dont think trading him was a mistake. Just looking at the team records is very deceiving. Memphis has a ton of talent and is one of the deepest teams in the league. Miller hasnt exactly been tearing up the league in Memphis, he's just been one of the pieces.

In hindsight, Miller would have been a good fit on the current Magic, but previous to the Tmac trade, he just wasn't good enough or aggressive enough to be the #2 guy, which is what Orlando needed from him.

The signing of Juwan Howard made the Miller trade look bad because it took away tremendously from Drew Gooden's game. But had Gooden had the opporunity to start and play big mins and had Giricek not gotten injured at the beginning of last, things would look differently.


----------



## Lurch (Nov 3, 2003)

Mike Miller makes everyone around him better. Miller is a playmaker, good passer, unselfish, very good shooter, can drive the lane. Miller plays hard, he runs the floor, and plays defense. 

Miller is one of the most under-rated players in the NBA. He is an unselfish hardworking team player that really makes a big differance. 

Lets face it when the Magic had Miller they made the playoffs every year he was here. When we traded Miller and brought in a bunch lazy overpaid crybabies that didnt want to play defense and were ballhogs we where sorry as hell! 

Memphis had mostly the same players before Miller was there, but they were terrible until they traded for Miller!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lurch</b>!
> Mike Miller makes everyone around him better. Miller is a playmaker, good passer, unselfish, very good shooter, can drive the lane. Miller plays hard, he runs the floor, and plays defense.
> 
> Miller is one of the most under-rated players in the NBA. He is an unselfish hardworking team player that really makes a big differance.
> ...


Like I said, I like Miller, but you are giving him way too much credit. He is a very good all-around player, but I wouldnt say he ever made other players better around him while he was in Orlando. He was rarely aggressive on offense, mediocre on defense, and even though he has one of the sweetest strokes i've seen his outside shooting was very inconsistent. Miller is a guy with the skills to the avg'ing 20-5-5 a game for a season but he never was able to get to that point in Orlando.

Orlando needed more talent and had the opportunity to trade one starter caliber player for two starter caliber players. I guess we'll see what happens with Gooden and then can determine who got the best of the trade.

There are a dozen more reasons than trading Mike Miller for Orlando's downfall.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lurch</b>!
> Mike Miller makes everyone around him better. Miller is a playmaker, good passer, unselfish, very good shooter, can drive the lane. Miller plays hard, he runs the floor, and plays defense.
> 
> Miller is one of the most under-rated players in the NBA. He is an unselfish hardworking team player that really makes a big differance.
> ...


I like Mike Miller as much as the next guy, but to say that he was solely responsible for the Grizzlies' turnaround is really stretching it.

Everyone knows that the reason the Grizzlies won fifty games was because they had ten guys that would start on the majority of NBA teams. Mike Miller was one of those ten guys, and that's all he was. While we appreciate what he does for the team, no Memphis fan, especially one like me that saw almost every game this year, is going to annoint him the savior of this franchise. Bonzi Wells, James Posey and above all, Hubie Brown, contributed much more to the team than Miller did over the course of last season.

Miller helped our team, but he didn't win us 50 games by himself. He was just a cog in our system and nothing more. Go back and compare our win-loss records when Miller was starting and when Wells was starting in Miller's absence (which was frequent). You'll find it's pretty much the same or, if anything, better with Bonzi starting at SG. 

I will say that I'm glad we got Mike for a born loser like Gooden, and Miller would have helped the Magic more than Drew did last season.


----------



## Lurch (Nov 3, 2003)

Gooden cant guard a broom. When ever he is in the game he gets slaped around. Gooden is the most selfish player I have seen, he will honestly shot the ball every time he touches it. So teamates can t even pass it to him because they know he will shot it! Not star, quality Lottery Quality!!!

Giricek was much the same as Gooden. But in his case they were playing him at Small Foreward when he is only 6'5. He had no business playing SF he was so undersized, and team took advantage of it. At Gurad Giricek would probably do much not guarding guys 5 or 6 inches taller than him.


----------



## Lurch (Nov 3, 2003)

I am not claiming Miller is the only reason for the turn around. I only claim he is good part of the turn around, and the Magic got screwed!

Memphis brought in Miller, Posey, and later Wells in, that made a huge differance. Still Memphis had the same core of players before Miller and they were not good previously.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

This was a big loss for us. THIS IS WHAT YOU GET FOR MAKING A TRADE WITH...

JERRY WEST!!!!!


----------



## DrewDaGreat (Feb 13, 2004)

Gooden + Stevenson(for Gordon) > Miller + Humphrey


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DrewDaGreat</b>!
> Gooden + Stevenson(for Gordon) > Miller + Humphrey


Bag of half eaten stale Doritos > Humphrey


----------



## Lurch (Nov 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DrewDaGreat</b>!
> Gooden + Stevenson(for Gordon) > Miller + Humphrey


 No doubt what a great trade Gooden and Stevenson got us the #1 pick this year! Wooooow 21 wins!!!!!!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lurch</b>!
> 
> 
> No doubt what a great trade Gooden and Stevenson got us the #1 pick this year! Wooooow 21 wins!!!!!!


Yeah, but just Mike Miller would have gotten us maybe 22. 

Orlando management is to blame for Gooden's bad season. Gooden played very well for Orlando at the end of last season and was the only other guy to show up in the Detroit series putting up great numbers against a very good team. So how does Orlando reward him? By signing an aged, mid-level talent PF who took the starting spot and mins away from Gooden and forcing him to play out of position at SF often times where he had already proven in Memphis he wasnt suited to do. 

I was absolutely not in favor of signing Howard if it meant taking the PF spot away from Gooden and that is exactly what happened.


----------



## SD2042 (Jul 11, 2004)

The only mistake the Magic made in the trade was receiving Gooden instead of the Stro Show.


----------



## Lurch (Nov 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, but just Mike Miller would have gotten us maybe 22.



Like I said before Miller was here 3 years and the Magic made the playoffs all 3 years! When Miller and Armstrong left the team turned into garbage. 

Letting Armstrong go was a really bad move as well.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Lue starting at PG was a bad move also.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Comparing the records before and after trades is ridiculous. Teams improved, and Mike Miller cannot make a 40 game difference. It was Tmac and his stubborn *** not wanting to play.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Freak</b>!
> Comparing the records before and after trades is ridiculous. Teams improved, and Mike Miller cannot make a 40 game difference. It was Tmac and his stubborn *** not wanting to play.


Agree with you on the first part. The second part is nonsense.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

We didn't make the playoffs because:

Armstrong wasn't on the Magic
Tyron Lue replaced armstrong
Juwan Howard was part of the Magic
Derick Dial and Britton Johnsen were on our roster
Sean Rooks and Shammond Williams were on our roster

T-mac didn't care for the team anymore so he just put up his numbers and called it a game win or loss..

Gooden's confidence was drained

Johnny Davis cared more about his record than developing young players like Gaines/Pachulia

Steven Hunter was shattered emotionally for being called out every time and yelled at.

Johnny Davis was our coach.

I can list so much more but whats the point..Whats done is done..there is no changing it. We only have the future to look forward to


----------

